# Uintas



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I left town at around 2pm and headed up for some fishing. Ran in to a stretch of road that was covered with about 2" or more of hail. Looked just like snow was all over the ground. Chepeta was full and actually running out the spill way. I hiked up to the next couple of lakes and tried my luck. It wasn't until I hit papoose lake that I finally had some success. All of the cutts came from the same small pool. I think that the one is the biggest cutt I've caught. The brookie I got at the inlet to wigwam lake.[attachment=7:3iwrnndr]cutts1.jpg[/attachment:3iwrnndr][attachment=6:3iwrnndr]cutts2.jpg[/attachment:3iwrnndr][attachment=5:3iwrnndr]cutts4.jpg[/attachment:3iwrnndr][attachment=4:3iwrnndr]cutts5.jpg[/attachment:3iwrnndr][attachment=3:3iwrnndr]cutts6.jpg[/attachment:3iwrnndr][attachment=2:3iwrnndr]cutts7.jpg[/attachment:3iwrnndr][attachment=1:3iwrnndr]cutts8.jpg[/attachment:3iwrnndr][attachment=0:3iwrnndr]cuttpool.jpg[/attachment:3iwrnndr]


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like those Cutts were spawning. Treat them kindly so there will be more next year.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

We'll cook up the one.. the darn thing spermed all over my knife when I gutted him.. too bad I didn't catch more big ones.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> Looks like those Cutts were spawning. Treat them kindly so there will be more next year.


#1

Papoose gets hit pretty hard.

Nice pics Stimmie78.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

So what were you using Stimmie? I live in Roosevelt and I love going up there. I haven't made it up there this year yet but will be shortly. I usually use a beaded head nymph. Nice pictures and nice cut there. And if you ever need someone to go with let me know.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

WOW! Those are some really colorfull looking fish! Good Job


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pretty fish, how did they taste? That was not sarcastic BTW. I love brookies smoked, grilled and foil wrapped. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man that cutt was a beaut. Did you throw away your knife? :lol:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

He better not throw that knife away! What was it? Purple? Green? Red? I can't remember which one I gave you.... That thing was expensive at 5 whole dollars!!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

it was the green one


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Beautiful cutts. Nice to see that.


----------

